# TWW symptoms with Twins



## Shiz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi 
Just wanted to share my 2ww symptoms, just had 12 week scan and we are having twins !!

Started feeling sick 2 days after ET 
Slight implantation bleed on day 6 after ET but wasn't even a bleed more of a pinkish red clump of crinone gel that had escaped.
Horrendously sore boobs but mostly all around the sides,very sensitive nipples with extra large pimples, prominent veins all over my boobs and chest right up to my neck.
Orgasm in sleep twice which has never happened - unfortunately   
Horrendous period pains all through 2WW but in week two they were so strong i started wearing protection at night convinced AF was coming.
Very weird feeling that I just knew I was pregnant as i felt very pregnant - cant explain it
I tested 6 days early as thought AF was about to come and got a very strong positive which kept getting darker everyday until on our OTT the test line was coming up before the control line !! 

Don't think just because you have period pain its all over, I am now 12 weeks pregnant with perfect twins, I am two stones lighter due to Hyperemesis, could sleep all day and am as crabbit as hell but blissfully happy 

Good luck on your journey


----------



## georgielass (Jun 22, 2010)

love your post! congrats!!

its test day today for me, and i have the worst period pains i have ever had! everytime i have a pain i start to feel sick, whether this is because im all stressed about the test or for other reasons   ill know by this afternoon!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations! This is fantastic news and has given me some hope. I am on my 4th cycle and test date is Thursday but feel as if AF is on the way and just feel really down today was gonna test early but too scared. 

Good Luck Georgielass I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Shiz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi 
Moonshine and Georgielass good luck hope you get your BFP   
I was in tears just before i tested early as really thought it was all over, the period pain was like I used to get as a teenager it was horrific, still get couple niggles now but think its more stretching now as I look about 6 months pregnant already.
Really hope everything goes ok


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Shiz - congrats honey!!   

I am suspecting twins myself - as have had symptoms like yours all thru 2WW and today had first morning sickness!   

My hcg was 73 on 9dp5dt and 718 13dp5dt - does that sound like twinnies?

I would love twins! But I had 3 blasts transferred so might be more ! lol     

Have a healthy, happy pregnancy xxxxxxx


----------



## georgielass (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks everyone! got 5 hours to wait for results! will let you know!!!! congrats on the twins!


----------



## Karl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to add one more symptom which I have not read on any thread so far. My wife and I went through a FET back in May 2009 and this lead to a twin pregnancy. I distinctly remember about 8day post blastocyst transfer, her breath smelt a bit chemically.

She had some brown discharge around a day or two later. And then the BFP from the blood test. Her BHCG levels were high on the test day and then doubled and more than doubled very quickly. While I know the HCG levels vary from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy as well. I would take signs of high HCG levels in early pregnancy as a possible indication of twins. Especially when they more than double in 48 hours I think it could be a sign.

Twin pregnancies can take their toll though and I remember that for the first trimester, my wife just felt so very tired all the time and slept a lot more than she has ever done before.

Good luck to you all.


----------

